# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  بين الرؤيا والحلم تفسير بعض الأحلام والرؤى

## ام الحلوين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*


*الرؤيا وتفسيرها*


*اذا نام شخص تنفصل روحه عن جسده فانما لأن تسيطر على روحه الملائكة واما أن تسيكر عليها الشياطين فاذا سيطرت عليها الملائكة سمي ماتراه رؤيا واذا سيطرت عليها الشياطين سميت حلما*
*
فلهذا قال هشام بن سالم عن الأمام الصادق عليه السلام قال سمعته يقول رأي المؤمن ورؤياه في أخر الزمان على سبعين جزء من أجزاء النبوة)*



*
*
*أسباب الرؤيا الصادقة*
*

*
*لصدق الرؤيا أسباب منها بل أهمها:*



**النوم لاشبعا ولاجائعا*
*
*
**النوم على طاعة*
*
*
** النوم على وضوء*
*
*
**عدم التفكير بمارؤي*
*
*
** الرؤيا قبل طلوع الفجر وقرب الزوال أي قرب صلاة الظهر*



*بعض الرؤى وتفسيرها:*


*موت شخص ( طول عمر)

*
*
*
**الحضور في زواج ( نزول مصيبة)*
*


*
**البكاء ( نزول خير)
*
*
*
**تساقط شعر الرأس ( دلالة على الفقر)*
*


*
**طلب الميت شيء يأكله ( مشاركة في مصيبة لهم)
*
*
*
**أكل الميت مع أهله (مشاركة في مصيبة لهم)*
*

*
** اعطاء الميت طعاما من طلب الميت له( صلة خير)
*
*
*
**نزول الدورة على المرأة( الخير والعافيه أو تكون حاملا ولكن اذا كانت* 
*
*
*في وقت معين)*
*

*
** نزول دم من الرحم( ذهاب لمرض)*
*

*
** الحمل للبكر العفيفة (هم بها)*
*

*
**رؤيا شخص تعرفه بحاله كونه عاريا( نزول خير له)
*
*
*
**تساقط الأسنان من دون دم (نزول مصيبه)*
*

*
**تساقط الأسنان مع دم معه (فساد الحلم)*
*

*
**تساقط الأسنان مع البكاء (تجدد الحياة)*
*

*
**الولادة (خير تحضى به)*
*

*
**الولادة بشكل غريب( خير من طريق غير متوقع)
*
*
*
**رؤيا الميت غضبان أوحزين (قله الأعمال)*
*

*
**الطيران في الهواء (سمعة طيبه)*
*

*
**مصاحبة شخص بقوة (حصول نسب بينهما)*
*

*
**أمر شخص بفعل شيء وهو خير( حاجة تقضى بسبب النذر )*
*



*
**تقبيل الحجر الأسود( التوفيق لعمل الخير)*
*

*
**زيارة الأمام الحسين (ع)( يحسب من زواره أو سيزوره مستقبلا)
*
*
*
**الأغتسال للجمعة (خروج من الذنوب)*
*

*
**رؤيا شخص أصغر مما هو في الحياة (طول العمر)*
*

*
**رؤيا شخص مريض وهو في الواقع معافى (مرض يحل به أوحاله نفسيه تصيبه)*
*

*
**رؤيا شخص مريض وهو في الواقع مريض (شفاء من مرضه)*
*

*
*طبعا مع تحقق الشروط التي ذكرتها سابقا واذا كانت الرؤيا بها مفسدة فأدفعيها بالصدقة* 


منقول
*
*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلموووووووو
حبابة
على النقل الرائع
يعطيك الف عافية
ورحم الله والديك
دمتـــــــــي

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو غاااليتي ام الحلوين
ع الطرح الرااائع 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه
 ولاحرمنا رووعة جديدك حبيبتي 
دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ام الحلوين

*هلا وسهلا خيتو ملاك الروح منوره*

*يسلم قلبش فروحتي مشكوره يالغلا على هالطله الحلوه منوره*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

اخيه اذا كانت لش معرفه برؤيا ,, عندنا بنت قريبتنا توفت شابه وعلى طول تحلم لها اختها وامها بان عندها طفل 

اذا تعرفي خبريني رحم الله والدينش

----------


## ام الحلوين

*هلا وغلا خيتو ام محمد منوره يالغاليه*


*اعذريني خيتو وياليت اقدر اساعدش او افيدش بس اني مثل ماقلت الموضوع منقول* 

*وماعندي اي فكره عن تفسير الاحلام.*


*بس شوفي خيتو ممكن ترجعي الى كتاب تفسير الاحلام للامام الصادق عليه السلام* 

*هذه كل معلوماتي*

*منوره حبيبه*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

عندي كتاب تفسير الاحلام الى الامام الصادق بس المشكلة انه ما في عن الميت شنو تفسيره اذا كان نحلم له وعنده طفل 


بس اذا كان حي فيه له تفسير 

تسلمي ام الحلوين

----------


## ام الحلوين

الله يسلمش خيتو 

والله كان ودي اساعدش بس مابليد حيله

طيب خيتو ليش ماتسألوا شيخ ممكن يفيدكم

ومع ذلك راح اسأل لش خيتو وارد عليش

----------


## نور الهدى

تشكري خيه 

كلج خير وما تقصرين 

الله يخليك الى ابو الحلوين والحلوين ويبلغج فيها يا رب

----------

